# Ft Pickens today



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

The day was beautiful at the pier. But of the dozen of us fishing only 1 guy caught fish- a limit of nice sheepshead. The only one using live shrimp. Another guy caught two trout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

too bad you missed them. Was anyone using Fiddler crabs?


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Not that I saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixadm (Jun 10, 2020)

It was packed there on Sunday! They were catching sheepshead.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The invading army!!!!!!11


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I drove over last week just to Lou's Marine only a mile off of Avalon BLVD and I won't be back down there by car until the bridge is done.

What a mess.

FYI, glad I found Lou's Marine. Great place.


----------

